# Issues with Cycnoches Leaves



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have about a dozen Cycnoches and about half dozen Catasetum hybrids.
About half of them have perfectly clean solid green leaves, and the rest have the same problem of having tiny chlorotic spots of varying degree.
This is not of bug damage as there is no puncture or scars on the leaf surface, and these are chlorotic spots seated deep inside the tissue.

The first photo is of Cycnoches warscewiczii and all the leaves are heavily affected.







This is Cycnchoes hybrid involving warscewiczii and some other species. 
This plant is showing some really wacky symptoms of what appears to be warts. These are all over the top surface of the leaves and every single leaf is affected. All the leaves are rolled in on the center as well. 
I really don't like how it looks.
It is currently in spike, but I might send a sample for virus testing as it bugs the crap out of my mind looking at this plant.


----------



## AdamD (Jul 18, 2017)

I've had those leaf warts before. They seem to come and go year to year. Better luck next year. 

The yellow spots I get too, mine could be mites though. They summer outdoors. My only other guess would be nutrient deficiencies. How much are you feeding, and how often?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, they all have been treated the same, so I doubt there is any deficiency issues plus, these spottings are not really symptoms of any deficiency that I am aware of.

The one with the warts has grown nicely otherwise and is in spike with quite a few buds. As soon as flowers open up with warts, it is so out! lol

I'm thinking of getting at least a couple more of this cross though, as I would love to see the flowers on them.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2017)

I have the same issue with my Clowesetum and Fredclarkeara hybrids. I would love to know what those "warts" is.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 27, 2017)

I think some plants just do this? I have a couple as well, out of a couple hundred.


----------

